# Gülcan Kamps: TV-Aus bei Viva!



## beachkini (19 März 2011)

Nach sieben Jahren muss die schrille Moderatorin den Musiksender Viva verlassen ...

Der TV-Vertrag von Gülcan Kamps (28) wird nicht verlängert. Sie kommt nicht mehr auf den Bildschirm und ist auch von der Internetseite des Senders verschwunden. Nach BILD-Informationen passte sie nicht mehr in das neue Konzept des Senders. Laut der neuen Ausrichtung des Senders will Viva älter, cooler und authentischer wirken.

Viva-Sprecherin Nicola Haake bestätigt gegenüber BILD: „Wir suchen ein neues Gesicht für ein neues Showformat.“

Gülcan Kamps startete 2003 ihre Karriere bei Viva. In einem Casting in Köln setzte sie sich gegen 500 Bewerber durch und war lange eines der Gesichter des Senders. 2007 sorgte sie mit ihrer Hochzeit mit Millionärssohn Sebastian Kamps für Aufsehen.

Trotz des TV-Aus muss sich Gülcan um ihrer Karriere keine Sorgen machen. „Gülcan steht aktuell für Werbekampagnen vor der Kamera, außerdem steht sie in aussichtsreichen Verhandlungen mit anderen TV-Sendern“, so Manager Adnan Karahanci (38) zu BILD.

Source Bild.de


----------



## AlexG80 (20 März 2011)

Na hoffentlich muß die kein Hartz4 beantragen die arme!


----------



## Franky70 (21 März 2011)

Dann kann sie ja "Wetten, dass..?" übernehmen...   


PS:


----------



## Punisher (22 März 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Heidi Klum, Michelle Huntziger und Cülcan für Wetten daß



Nein, danke, dann lieber in den Playboy mit den dreien


----------



## Emilysmummie (23 März 2011)

*Gott sei Dank aber auch :thumbup: wenn man die reden hört hilft nur noch eins 

 *


----------

